# Ginkgo Biloba. Have you taken it?



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

How did it effect you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Ginkgo Bilboa. Have you taken it?*

I've never tried it, I keep forgetting to!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Ginkgo Bilboa. Have you taken it?*

I'm so stupid, I thought Ginkgo Bilboa was Rocky's sister!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Ginkgo Bilboa. Have you taken it?*

Heee I saw that.

Not being a smart azz .. ok yeah I am ... Its Gingko Biloba.

Aww. Rocky's sister. Thats funny 

I think it gives a little more clear headedness, but not massively noticeable. That was my experience. I also tried stuff like phenylalanine, choline and 5-HTP which are precursors to all the neurotransmitters. Oh and EPA. Was ok I guess, nothing to write home about.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Ginkgo Bilboa. Have you taken it?*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Heee I saw that.
> 
> Not being a smart azz .. ok yeah I am ... Its *Gingko Biloba*.
> 
> ...


You are not wrong just not correct. It is spelled as Ginkgo Biloba.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Ginkgo Bilboa. Have you taken it?*

by a process of elimination WE SHALL HAVE THE CORRECT SPEWLLING!!!

Hurraj!

Rews

BTW I STILL LOVE 'FUN WITH STEAK'. Lol!!! :lol


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Ginkgo Bilboa. Have you taken it?*

Thanks for posting your experiences though ;0)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Ginkgo Bilboa. Have you taken it?*

Never tried it.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Ginkgo Bilboa. Have you taken it?*

I haven't tried it.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Ginkgo Bilboa. Have you taken it?*

I took it but for tinnitus, and it DOES help that. But after taking it on a daily basis for over a year it began to have ill effects on my stomach so I stopped. I have just resigned myself that the ringing in my ear is a part of life for me now.

I noticed no effects on memory for me...if there was any it was very pronounced.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never tried it. :stu


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I've just started taking this in a pathetic attempt to do well in my exams this summer :b


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I've taken it at the local JugoJuice in the form of a peach smoothie mixed in with a Gingko Bilboa booster. 

I took it a few hours before my exam as my insomnia prompted me to become a zombie with brain fog unaware of his surroundings.

I noticed that it did in fact help me retain memory and facts for tests. The problem was the smoothies were quite expensive and I was trying to save money.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm tempted to try it, I may stop by the health food store this coming week.


----------



## happyman2011 (Jun 20, 2010)

I want to try it for its memory benefits, i hope i can get good and more feedbacks about this GB.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

It tastes foul. But less foul than the other stuff that the weird naturopath guy had me drinking at the time, although they all tasted very similar but just in different concentrations of grossness.
But anyway... I didn't notice any difference after taking it for a month or so.
Just to rudely revive an old thread and all.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Don't take this if your smoking tobacco. Getting cholinergic effects from two drugs at once is not fun.


----------

